# Radioamatierisms >  RTL SDR antenu u.tml. analīzei

## janeks

Doma, ka SDR varētu izmantot ne tikai kā uzrvērēju, bet arī kā antenu skaņošanas instrumentu mani dīdīja tiklīdz es to pirmo reizi palaidu.
Protams, ātri vien tika atrasts rsisnājums un špikošanas avoti. Rezultātā esmu veiksmīgi ticis pie trokšņotāja, no lūžņu kaudzes izrakts antenu dalītājs un veiksmīgi salasīti savienojumi:


Tālāk spēles ar programmatūru. Dotajā gadījumā uz windas 10, jo man linux dators patreiz aizdots citos darbos.
Tika izmēģināts:
-> RTL-SDR Panoramic Spectrum Analyzer - likās viss daudzsološākais, bet uzmeta nenositamu kļūdas paziņojumu, no kura vaļā tikt varēja tikai ar restartu.
-> Touchstone brīvā versja, var mēģināt izmantot, bet ne visai patika.
-> RtlPlan lietojams, bet nākamais bija labāks
-> Spektrum - beigās paliku pie šī. Tam parametri samērā viegli uztverami un sakoriģējami un relatīvā mode ir ļoti parocīga.

Lai gan man tāpat tur kaudze ar jautājumiem it sevišķi kā iesācējam.

Visi parametri it kā saprotami un loģiski, bet kas īsti it BIN size (HZ) tā īsti neiebraucu - mainot to arī db mainās (līnija iet uz augšu vai uz leju).

Viens no parametru variantiem kas likās puslīdz saprotams:

Antena atvienota, trokšņotājs izslēgts:


Antena atvienota, trokšņotājs ieslēgts:


Antena pievienota, trokšņotājs ieslēgts:

Bedri redzēt var. Ar Set scale vai Auto scale var bedri redzēt labāk, bet ar relatīvo modi izskatās smukāk:

Antena atvienota, trokšņotājs ieslēgts ar relatīvo modi:



Antena pievienota, trokšņotājs ieslēgts ar relatīvo modi un biki piedzīts scale:


Cik saprotu esmu dabūjis vatavu to ko vēlos un varu nolasīt un interpretēt to tā, ka pie 28mhz šai antenai vismazāk db atgriežas atpakaļ uz uztvērēju un var cerēt, ka tie veiksmīgi aziet gaisā.

Patreiz gan šie redzamie db skaitļi gan ir relatīvi - jautājums vai un kā no tiem var mēģināt izlobīt kādus citus skaitļus, kaut vai iesākumā to pašu stāvviļņa koeficientu?

Vispār jau makten parocīgs komplekts - pieslēdzu CB antenas priekšpastiprinātāju, smuki var redzēt kā šamais strādā.  ::

----------


## janeks

Nākamā ideja - lauka apstākļos nēsāties kaut vai ar to pašu laptopu ir gana neērti. Kādu laiku atpakaļ puslīdz veiksmīgi tika uzkahots zipit z2 (http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/...oqugf4djpg.jpg), lai darbinās ar linuxi.
Piedabūjot šamo pie šāda grafika rādīšanas - sanāktu gana parocīgs antenu skaņošanas verķis lauka apstākļiem.
Nav vienīgi pārliecības, ka mazā procīša 312mhz (overklokojot kādi 450) tiks galā ar SDR.
Spriežot pēc šī avota (http://www.sm5bsz.com/linuxdsp/usage/newco/newcomer.htm) gan tā ka vajadzētu.

Vai kādam ir pieredzē un zināšanās balstīts viedoklis par šo?

----------


## erikonkuls

švaki jau būtu ar to zipit z2. Es izmantotu kādu planšeti ar quad core un vismaz 1gab ram

----------


## erikonkuls

nezinu kā ar linux, bet uz windows sdrsharp uz vājiem pročiem velkās ar aizturēm, kad ierubī sdr

----------


## janeks

Hm, biki biju neidziļinājies tai sarakstā:

Today the CPU speed is not often the limiting factor any more. This list gives an idea about what computers would be suitable for a newcomer at different bandwidths: 



```
Today the CPU speed is not often the limiting factor any more. This list gives an idea about what computers would be suitable for a newcomer at different bandwidths:

Bandwidth     Computer             Radio hardware
  5 kHz      Pentium 100 MHz            Type 2 
 96 kHz      Pentium II 350 MHz         Type 3
180 kHz      Pentium III 650 MHz        Type 4
250 kHz      Athlon 850 MHz             Type 4
500 kHz      Pentium IV 2.7 GHz         Type 4  
 1 MHz       Centrino Duo 2 GHz         Type 4
```

 M <> k  :: 

Tas nozīmē, ka Z2 nederēs. Jāmeklē kāda laba proga androidam. 

Hm, neesmu atjaunojis pēdējā pusgadā info, vai linuxi ir tikuši līdz glāstāmajām ierīcēm.

----------


## erikonkuls

uz andra nekaa ljoti sakariiga nav. ir sdrtouch bet nav iipashi nekas labs. labaak mekleet kaadu plansheti kurai var uzmociit ubuntu vai kaadu liidzveertiigu distru

----------


## Obsis

RE: Janex
Nesapratu, kas ir neērts ar ļapķapu??? Tas, ka baterija ilgāk par 24 stundām nevelk, jeb tas, ka kompis veselus 500 gramus sver? Jebšu tas, ka krūšu kabatā lien tikai tad, ja to vardarbīgi paplatina??
Otrkārt, vai Tevis citētie bandu-vidthi attiecas uz uztveramā diapazona saskaldīšanas nepieciešamību, jeb maksimālo diapazona frekvenci??

RE: Autors: vai nevar drusku lēnāk un ar lielākiem burtiem (mazos un ar roku rakstītos man vēl skolā nav mācījuši  ::  ). Šitais mani sāk stipri fascinēt.
Kā tas trokšņotājs ietaisīts? Kā tas sdr ietaisīts? Kā vispār tas ietaisīts? Līdz kādām freq tas vispār velk.

RE: erikonkuls: Androīds vispār nav opcija, uz tā it īpaši neiet visas tās fīčas, kas tam uz kastes sāniem uzrakstīts, ka tās tam iet izcili. Uz tā vispār nekas un nekā neiet, ja vien negribi pārlodēt visu izmetot ārā visu un neieviešot jaunu saturu, gan hardwērā, gan softwērā. Androīds ir visstulbākais šī gadsmita izgudrojums, un iespējams, pat visas cilvēces vēsturē.
Pierādījums tam ir tas, ka tas nesaprot ne ntfs, ne ext, un pat ne fat32++. Vienīgi fat32, kas ir nederīgs kopš dzimšanas kā produkts. Tiesa jaunākās androīda versija jau fat32++ atbalsta, bet tas ar tik tāds kroplītis, nevis īsta manta. Kas tad spēj pastrādāt ar tik mikroskopisku maksimālā izmēra folderi kā 2 Gigi. Normāla izmēra mazie folderi tak sākas ar 4,7 līdz 9,8 Gigi.
Un vēl, mans palmtops, ko tomēr IBM ir konstruējis, lai arī nav pats niknākais tirgus segmentā, bet tomēr ir reizes tūkstots lēnāks par manu laptopu, kurš ir nebūt ne lielāks izmēros, bet pirkts ap 2007.gadu ASV.

----------


## habitbraker

Kas tas par daliitaaju? Tas ir rezistiivais vai ar reaktiivajiem elementiem (trafinji utt)? Lielu kljuudu var ienest slikta OUT-OUT portu izolaacija. Kalibreet taadu pasaakumu (un izvilkt kaadus apbsoluutus ciparus, manupraat, nereaali). Piesleedz iiso/garo un 50omu slodzi - ja neredzi vismaz 20 db atskjiriibu, tad vairaak par indikatoru neieguusi. 

Kaapeec gan neuztaisit normaalu virziito nozarotaaju?  Uz iivilnjiem jau nebuutu paaraak gruuti.

----------


## JDat

Jā, Z2 būs par īsu. Uz andrīša ir lietojams SDRtouch, bet tikai masas versija. Tas pats uz andrīša planšetes.

----------


## janeks

> RE: Janex
> Nesapratu, kas ir neērts ar ļapķapu??? Tas, ka baterija ilgāk par 24 stundām nevelk, jeb tas, ka kompis veselus 500 gramus sver? Jebšu tas, ka krūšu kabatā lien tikai tad, ja to vardarbīgi paplatina??


 DRīzāk pēdējais variants.  :: 




> Otrkārt, vai Tevis citētie bandu-vidthi attiecas uz uztveramā diapazona saskaldīšanas nepieciešamību, jeb maksimālo diapazona frekvenci??


 Tas citējums no saitiņas vienu manu ierakstu augstāk/iepriekš.
Un cik saprotu tad vairāk Tavs pēdējais minējums. 




> RE: Autors: vai nevar drusku lēnāk un ar lielākiem burtiem (mazos un ar roku rakstītos man vēl skolā nav mācījuši  ). Šitais mani sāk stipri fascinēt.
> Kā tas trokšņotājs ietaisīts? Kā tas sdr ietaisīts? Kā vispār tas ietaisīts? Līdz kādām freq tas vispār velk.


 Par manu SDR iekš ebay ir rakstīts kaut kas šitāds:
100KHz-1.7GHz full band UV HF RTL-SDR USB Tuner Receiver/ R820T+8232 Ham Radio
Cik saprotu principā tas pats parastais RTL puļķis + pielikts upconverter.
Te biki plašāks apraksts (vajadzētu būt tam pašam ar vienu atšķirību, ka atšķirībā no manējā šim ir slēdzītis):
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100Kh...435974133.html

Trokšņotājs = noise source: meklējams pēc atslēgas vārdiem "SMA noise source".
Manējais konkrēti šitāds: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/351570794320
Cik saprotu no skopā apraksta trokšņo no 50 khz līdz 2,6Ghz.

----------


## janeks

> Kas tas par daliitaaju? Tas ir rezistiivais vai ar reaktiivajiem elementiem (trafinji utt)? Lielu kljuudu var ienest slikta OUT-OUT portu izolaacija. Kalibreet taadu pasaakumu (un izvilkt kaadus apbsoluutus ciparus, manupraat, nereaali). Piesleedz iiso/garo un 50omu slodzi - ja neredzi vismaz 20 db atskjiriibu, tad vairaak par indikatoru neieguusi. 
> 
> Kaapeec gan neuztaisit normaalu virziito nozarotaaju?  Uz iivilnjiem jau nebuutu paaraak gruuti.


 hmja, man tas, ko raksti pagaidām ir pa pusei ķīna.
Dalītājs šitāds:
 7028
Vai virzītais nozarotājs ir tas pats "directional coupler"? Cik saprotu šamie dara ko līdzīgu.
Kāds būs ieguvums pret (šo) dalītāju?

Atvainojos par iesācēja jautājumiem!  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Jaa, directional coupler. Principaa tas pats daliitajs, tikai ar nevienaadiem daliishanas koef. Vispar, ja taa padomaa, Tavaa gadiijumaa varbuut arii nebuus atskjiriiba. Varbuut pat labi, jo "nozaroshanas koef" Tev laikam sanaak 3dB (Tavs links nestraadaa). Paarbaudi ar galeejaam slodzeem (garais/iisias-50/75 ohm), lai paarbaudiitu, cik vinjam izolaacija ir laba, jo Tu negribi, lai kautkas nonaak uztveereejaa, ja tam visam butu jaabuut absorbeetam ideaalaa slodzee.

----------


## Didzis

Habitbraker, tas dalītājs ir visparastākais TV spliteris uz 3,5dB. Strādā tas no 5MHz-1GHz apsolūti lineāri. Es vēl esmu izmantojis SAT spliterus līdz 2,5GHz. Radioamatieri šitādas tehnoloģijas nelieto. Taisa visādus tiltus un citādas figņas, bet vairāk par 30MHz tie parasti nedarbojas.  Protams, var nopirkt profesionālus virzītos dalītājus, bet tie maksā vismaz par kārtu augstāk kā SDR USB uztvērējs un trokšņu ģrnerātors. Es ar spliteri jau vairāk kā divdesmit gadus visu uz augstām frekvencēm regulēju, tikai izmantojot svipģenerātoru. Viss tur sanāk ideāli. Pieslēdz slodzē 50 vai 75 omu slodzi(kā nu kuro reizi vajag) un nograduē mēraparātu. Kad līnijas saiet kopā tad SVR ir 1 un man dziļi pofig precīzi cipari. Sadzen līnijas, konkrētā frekvenču apgabalā,  cik var kopā un it OK. Ar spliteri esmu regulējis gan atenas, gan pastiprinātāju ieejas un izejas pretestību. Vēlāk rezultātu, ar profesionālu mēraparātu pārbaudot, ir precīzi tas pats.  
Obsi, trokšņu ģenerātors ir klasika, trokšņo ''caursista'' diode un tālāk trīs kaskāžu platjoslas pastiprinātājs. Par USB SDR uztvērēju uz RTL čipa nu ļoti daudz informācijas internetā. Es pat gribu teikt, ka SDR ir apsolūti izkonkurējis klasiskus uztvērējus. Nē, nu vecie buki radioamatieri jau neko jaunu nepieņem un ar datoru ir uz jūs. Man ir bijusi sarunas ar vairākiem ''īstajiem'' amatieriem, tad pret SDR ir noliedzoša attieksme, ķipa man to nevajag tapēc, ka nevajag. Faktiski ar skaņošanas lietām ir tāpat. Kad es saku, ka var skaņot ar TV spliteri un svipu, vai kā Janeks ar trokšņu ģenerātoru un SDR uztvērēju, tad adbilde, es tā neesmu darījis un nedarīšu. 
Janek, directional coupler ir jebkurš TV spliteris vai atdalītājs. Vienkāršākais directional coupler ir dalītājs uz divi. Amatieri parasti izmanto atdalītāju ar vājinājumu uz 10 un vairāk dB. Tas tapēc, ka nav mēraparātu, SDR un trokšņu ģenerātora. Mauc no raidītāja pilnu jaudu antenā un skatās, kas nāk atpakaļ. Man to  nesaprast, bet es arī nekad nebūšu radioamatieris. Var tak paņemt mēraparātus un visu izdarīt cilvēcīgi.

----------


## karloslv

Nu gan ir laiki pienākuši, ka jaunatne vairs nevar uzvērt SWR tiltiņu vai impedances mērītāju (http://yo4hfu.dmon.com/UHF_analyser/vhfuhfan.pdf) no dažiem rezistoriem, diodēm un kondensatoriem... Tā vietā pārrokam tīklu, instalējam softus, operētājsistēmas, nēsājam laptopu, uztraucamies par androīdiem, mēģinām iebraukt FFT smalkumos. Meeh, turklāt tas viss 28 megaherciem.

----------


## habitbraker

Vispaar jau ar vienkarshu 4 rezistoru swr tiltinju nepietiek, lai ieguutu taadu salagotiibas freekvenchatkariibas grafiku (nekas, ka tikai reltiivu). 
Troksnju avots varbuut te ir vieniigais komponents, kas muusdienu radioamatierim nemetaajas uz galda, bet to jau ir jeega uztaisiit/nopirkt ne tikai shii pielietojuma deelj.

----------


## Didzis

Karloslv, redzi, Tu atbildēji kā tipisks radioamatieris. Tak Tava dotā shēma labi ja strādās līdz 100MHz, bet kā SVR nomērīt uz 2,4GHz? Tāpat ar to tiltu nevar nomērīt pastiprinātāja ieejas vai izejas pretestību. Vārdu sakot, Tev ir tipiska radioamatiera domāšana. Tas nav kā apvainojums un neņem to pie sirds, jo tā domā lielākā daļa radioamatieru. Vienkārši tā vēsturiski amatieri mācijušies un iztika bez mēraparātiem. Tai pat laikā, tehnika attīstās un rodas nepieciešamība darboties uz daudz augstākām frekvencem. Tad nu kapēc neizmantot kaut to pašu TV spliteri, kura parametri ir nesalīdzināmi augstāki par jebkuru īsviļnu tiltu, kapēc neizmatot SDR uztvērēju pa 10$ un darboties līdz 1,7GHz, kapēc dzīvot pagājušā gadsimta piecdesmitajos gados un nesekot līdzi modernajām tehnoloģijām? Būtībā jau izmantot kā mēraparātu SDR ir amatierisms, jo ir tak mēraparāti, tikai tie maksā tūkstošus, bet te var visu to pašu izdarīt pa pārdesmit eirikiem. Jā, Janeks ņemās ar CB un uz 27MHz var darboties ar sentēvu metodēm, jo, mūsdienu gigahercu laikmetā, tā ir līdzstrāva. Es nu nekādīgi nesaprotu radioamatierus, kuri slēdz caur tiltu jaunu antenu pie raidītāja un tad bezjēgā jājas ar antenas skaņošanu, jo īsti neredz uz kādas frekvences tā iznākusi. Pieslēdz spektra analizātiru ar DSR un datora ekrānā momentāli skaidrs, vai antena par garu, vai par īsu. Kapēcstrādāt bar sentēvu metodēm, ja ir tādas iespējas?

----------


## karloslv

Didzi, būtu tu uzmanīgi izlasījis - es iemetu speciāli UHF/VHF analizatoru, turklāt tādu, kurš spēj noteikt arī antenas impedances reaktīvo komponenti. Tā bija demonstrācija tam, ka var iztikt arī ar vienkāršām lietām, ja runa ir par 28 MHz. Kāpēc piesaukt uzreiz gigahercus, ja tie nav nepieciešami? Es esmu vairāk par to, ka pašam ir jādomā līdzi, un te nav nekāda sakara ar radioamatierismu. Es esmu strādājis arī ar 20 GHz vektoru analizatoru, un jā, forši, ja ir tāds instruments par 10 štukām plauktiņā. Man tāda nav pašam. Tad ko līdz zīmēties ar to, ka 'viss jāmēra ar mēraparātiem', ja tādu nav un nebūs? Tas pats trokšņu avota savērums, kas te tiek taisīts, ir tieši tāds pats 'radioamatierisks' slēgums kā SWR tilts vai līnijas transformators, tikai šoreiz neuzticamāks. Un vai tas kaut kādā veidā ļauj nomērīt tevis minēto pastiprinātāja izejas pretestību un citus svarīgus parametrus? Neļauj. Tak tur ir tupa vienkārši decibeli un viss, tur nav pat reaktīvās pretestības, kas nepieciešama antenas skaņošanai.

----------


## karloslv

> Vispaar jau ar vienkarshu 4 rezistoru swr tiltinju nepietiek, lai ieguutu taadu salagotiibas freekvenchatkariibas grafiku (nekas, ka tikai reltiivu). 
> Troksnju avots varbuut te ir vieniigais komponents, kas muusdienu radioamatierim nemetaajas uz galda, bet to jau ir jeega uztaisiit/nopirkt ne tikai shii pielietojuma deelj.


 Arī tev mazā piebilde, ka minētais analizatora piemērs ir speciāli konstruēts tā, lai VARĒTU noteikt reaktīvo komponenti. Turklāt ir arī vērumi ar līnijas transformatoru (http://vk5ajl.com/projects/swrmeter.php), kuru princips arī ļauj to nomērīt, turklāt pat paturot mēraparātu visā sistēmā.

Mērīt salāgotību jau ir kļūda, jo ko līdz salāgotība, ja, piemēram, antenas impedance rezonansē ir 12 omi, bet kabelis un visa sistēma ir uz 50 omiem? Tak SWR būs dramatisks, taču antenu var iedzīt rezonansē, ja mēra reaktīvo komponenti, un tālāk jau transformēt aktīvo komponenti. 

50 omu rezistoram ir ideāla 'salāgotība' pēc šīm metodēm. Vai tas nozīmē, ka tas ir ideāla antena? Tāpat, ja antenai rezonansē ir 70 + 0j omi, bet blakus frekvencē ir 20+30j omi, tad kur būs labāks SWR pret 50 omiem? Un kurā frekvencē antena labāk izstaros? Ok, mērot SWR, tu dabū vislabāko režīmu savai gala kaskādei. Un tai pat laikā, iespējams, sūdīgu antenas režīmu. Minimālā atstarotā jauda NENOZĪMĒ maksimālo izstaroto jaudu.

----------


## janeks

> Nu gan ir laiki pienākuši, ka jaunatne vairs nevar uzvērt SWR tiltiņu vai impedances mērītāju (http://yo4hfu.dmon.com/UHF_analyser/vhfuhfan.pdf)  no dažiem rezistoriem, diodēm un kondensatoriem... Tā vietā pārrokam  tīklu, instalējam softus, operētājsistēmas, nēsājam laptopu,  uztraucamies par androīdiem, mēģinām iebraukt FFT smalkumos. Meeh,  turklāt tas viss 28 megaherciem.


 Un kas ta tas tagad bija?  :: 
Kaut kā neesmu ievērojis, ka es savus (un da jebkuru citu) jauniešus spētu motivēt viņiem kaut ko darīt/iemācīties burkšķot, ka redz, kad es biju jauns...
Jaunībā mēs visi esam jauni, skaisti un zinātkāri, vnk. katrs laikmets atnāk ar saviem akcentiem un tendencēm. Tie nerodas ne no šā ne no tā - tiem ir savs pamatojums, neatkarīgi no tā vai mēs to redzam vai neredzam.

Bet te jau pateici (beidzot) kaut ko interesantu:



> Minimālā atstarotā jauda NENOZĪMĒ maksimālo izstaroto jaudu.


 Par šo es taisni domāju sākumā rakstot



> ...un var cerēt, ka tie veiksmīgi aziet gaisā.


 Paldies Tev!  ::  - Tavs pirmais materiāls izskatās interesants - vajadzēs pastudēt. Grafiks ļoti intriģējošs (fig 4). Ceru tik, ka manas iesācēja sākotnējās zināšanas pietiks...
Ja vien, protams, varbūt uzrakstīsi kādos sakarīgos teikumos priekš iesācēja tā, lai saprot, kaut vai virzienu, nevis kādu kārtējo tekstu no kādas tēmas:
-> lasi grāmatiņu
-> tad kad mēs augām
-> kaudze ar aprautiem, terminiem piegāztiem jautājumiem
 :: 
Jebkurā gadījumā pats pamazām izrakšos, ne kur jau nepalikšu ar vai bez tiltiņu vēršanas.  ::

----------


## Obsis

RE: Janeks: ļoti pasakos, pie tuvākās algas metīšos apsūtināt, tiesa man interesē starp 13 MHz un 2,6 GHz, bet gan jau kas nebūt atradīsies.

Par bezinduktīvajiem elementiem. Vinreiz aiz sevišķi liela izmisuma nopirkām tādu kondensatoru, uz atbilstošiem simtiem kilovāru utt utjpr, par dažiem tūkst naudiņām. Kad atnāca, tad kļuva skaidrs - dizens bizness, šamais bija akurāti salodēts no pāris tūkstošiem paralēlu SMD parastu kondiņu. Tieši tāpatās taisa arī rezistorus, SMD masas pretestības salodē gana daudzas paralēli, cenšoties vijumus krāmēt cik krieliski, tik labiski, un induktivitātes gan samazinās, gan kompensējās. 
Tāpat man ir bijusi note sakabināt 3kW 50 Omu matricu, ar ventilatoriem dzesējamu no ļoti daudzām dzēšgumijas izmēra porcelānainajām salodējot. Strādā bloks labi, neskatoties uz koferīša gabarītiem, induktīvā komponente līdz 100 MHz praktiski netraucē, kad mēru salāgošanu. 
Raugi, lai nomērītu NE-50 Omu ķēdes salāgotību, ir jātaisa posms, kas vispirms uztaisa 50 Omus, tajos salāgo ar šo matricu, tad salāgo ar īsto slodzi, un td aizstāj abos galos esošos elemntus ar ekvivalentīgu `pa tiešo`Pi-filtru.

----------


## habitbraker

> Arī tev mazā piebilde, ka minētais analizatora piemērs ir speciāli konstruēts tā, lai VARĒTU noteikt reaktīvo komponenti. Turklāt ir arī vērumi ar līnijas transformatoru (http://vk5ajl.com/projects/swrmeter.php), kuru princips arī ļauj to nomērīt, turklāt pat paturot mēraparātu visā sistēmā.
> 
> Mērīt salāgotību jau ir kļūda, jo ko līdz salāgotība, ja, piemēram, antenas impedance rezonansē ir 12 omi, bet kabelis un visa sistēma ir uz 50 omiem? Tak SWR būs dramatisks, taču antenu var iedzīt rezonansē, ja mēra reaktīvo komponenti, un tālāk jau transformēt aktīvo komponenti. 
> 
> 50 omu rezistoram ir ideāla 'salāgotība' pēc šīm metodēm. Vai tas nozīmē, ka tas ir ideāla antena? Tāpat, ja antenai rezonansē ir 70 + 0j omi, bet blakus frekvencē ir 20+30j omi, tad kur būs labāks SWR pret 50 omiem? Un kurā frekvencē antena labāk izstaros? Ok, mērot SWR, tu dabū vislabāko režīmu savai gala kaskādei. Un tai pat laikā, iespējams, sūdīgu antenas režīmu. Minimālā atstarotā jauda NENOZĪMĒ maksimālo izstaroto jaudu.


 Kursh tad teica, ka ideaalaa antenas salaagotiiba ir salaagotiiba tieshi ar 50 omiem?? Praksee gan tomeer vieglaak tiekties ar kaadu standarta pretestiibu, savaadaak jau buutu  diezgan nereaali izstraadaat radiotrakta kompontes neatkariigi/atseviskji. Nerunaajot, ka jau ka industrijaa meeraparatuura tomeer optmizeeta 50 omu raksturiigajai pretestiibai. Jaa, varam teoreetiski nokalibreet to pashu kjeezzhu analziatoru ar jebkaadiem stadartiem, bet vai vari paraadiit, piemeeram kalibraacijas komplektu kalibreeshanai ar 20+30j??

"_Minimālā atstarotā jauda NENOZĪMĒ maksimālo izstaroto jaudu._"

Shis gan kaut kas jauns. Ja pienjem, ka neiet siltumaa, tad kur tad taa jauda paliek?  ::

----------


## habitbraker

> Mērīt salāgotību jau ir kļūda, jo ko līdz salāgotība, ja, piemēram, antenas impedance rezonansē ir 12 omi, bet kabelis un visa sistēma ir uz 50 omiem?


 Vai es pareizi saprotu, ka Tu idealu salaagotiibu uzskati staavokli, kad antena ir rezonansee/tiiri aktiiva?

----------


## Obsis

RE: karlosiv: ""Mērīt salāgotību jau ir kļūda, jo ko līdz salāgotība, ja, piemēram,  antenas impedance rezonansē ir 12 omi, bet kabelis un visa sistēma ir uz  50 omiem?""

Tur tak tādu nieku vien vajag kā 1:4 balunu vai ununu.
Bet ko darīt man, ja antena uzstādīta tādā vidē, kurai viļņu pretestība ir nevis 377 Omi kā gaisam, bet 43 Omi??? "isti neiebraucu, kas man mainīsies antenas konstrukcijā. Un vispār, antena tomēr raidīs gaisā, gaiss būs starp stieņiem, bet tā jocīgaā vide sāksies pēc pusotra centimetra no antenas ass.


RE" Karlosiv ""Minimālā atstarotā jauda NENOZĪMĒ maksimālo izstaroto jaudu.""
Aber krustskalas SWR mērītājam redzi ABUS lielumus vienlaicīgi, GAN atstaroto, GAN aizejošo. Tātad vnk jāmācās saprast, ko dari ar šo verķi.

----------

